# Hallway Help Please



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Build a frame that fits the ceiling using PVC pipe. Loop string across the frame and suspend pool noodles from the ceiling. Replace the ceiling bulb with a black light bulb. Folks have to push through the creepy hall to get to the bathroom, etc...*


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could use fishing line to hang down in the hall, makes it feel like you're walking through spider webs. Or you could use the dungeon scene setter, maybe hang a skelly. Or you can get some creepy pictures to hang in the area.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

offmymeds said:


> You could use fishing line to hang down in the hall, makes it feel like you're walking through spider webs. Or you could use the dungeon scene setter, maybe hang a skelly. Or you can get some creepy pictures to hang in the area.


call it "The Hallway of Horrors".


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i would use push pins and hang creepy cloth from the ceiling so it droops down. and use the fishing line for spider 'webs' to touch their face, and use the regular spider webs and spiders to hang up as well. that, with some of the lenticulars this year would be really cool, and cheap to do. come to think of it, maybe thats how ill do my hall. LOL


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah I know a few haunted houses that use the fishing line. It works GREAT especially if there is little to no light in the hallway. Its quite freaky.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

What I've done in previous years with the hallway in the middle of my house is hang black crepe paper and garbage bags cut into long strips. I have a mirror at the end of the hallway so I put a Mirror Grabber on it. It doesn't sound like much but people seemed to like it.

I got the garbage bag idea from Martha Stewart:
http://www.marthastewart.com/271722/witchs-curtain

When I do it thought I separate the strips and hang them all over the hallway's length along with crepe paper, instead of just having them all in a doorway.

I don't have a good pic of the finished effect, just this one:


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Get one of these motion-sensor huge spiders on a string. Michaels sells them for about $10.00. 

When the sensor is triggered, the really huge spider drops and then crawls back up the line. We hung one of those on the bathroom door. More than one person jumped when they saw it. 

http://youtu.be/dCLWEQW3iVM

In a darkened hallway, it is a great prop.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks for the ideas all, lots to think about! we're doing the spider web fishing line in the bathroom so may have to do some scene setters if I can find some reasonably priced.

ThAnswr-- dropping spider for $10?! I'm jealous- the cheapest I can find over here is almost $30!


----------

